
Peter Thiel-backed MetaMed brings personalized health care - ca98am79
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/01/peter-thiel-backed-metamed-brings-personalized-health-care-to-the-1-percent/
======
RougeFemme
Since only the "1%" can afford this level of care, hopefully, with time, this
will drop in price so that it will be affordable to the masses. But since
technology is a relatively small part of the solution, it's doubtful. The key
is the service provided by the medical and analytical experts and their fees
are not likely to drop.

